# My mantis



## marianne13 (Feb 15, 2010)

De bonnes nouvelles aujourd'hui

[attachment = 1075:006. JPG]

La femele ont fait deux OOTH avant l'accouplement, donc je suis heureux


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 15, 2010)

Félicitations! Quelles bonnes nouvelles!  (Congratulations and great news!)

Aussi, bienvenue au forum! (Welcome to the forum too!)


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2010)

English please. This is an English speaking forum. Thanks.  

Congrats on the mating.


----------



## marianne13 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry, I have writing in enghish but apparently google translate automatically

I hope it's post in enghish now.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2010)

English is working now, good job getting them to mate!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 15, 2010)

nice!


----------



## revmdn (Feb 15, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## marianne13 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks all


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 16, 2010)

Congratulations, Marrianne! You must be doing everything right. Maybe you can instruct us on your breeding technique with this tricky species. BTW, I noticed that yr time zone is two hours ahead of mine. Are you a Quebecoise?


----------



## marianne13 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello, my Gongylus is in a big terrarium everything in mosquito net.

On the top, a bulb 60W and another UVB 10.0.

Flies in great quantities 30°c. Later I let make the nature. I am from Belgium


----------



## ismart (Feb 16, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## marianne13 (Mar 19, 2010)

Eclosion yesterday of Gongylus gongylodes

33 larves

I'm very happy

http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=35&amp;u=13073592


----------



## marianne13 (Mar 28, 2010)

New eclosion today

34L1















Good journey


----------



## -MK- (Mar 29, 2010)

That last photo is really cute. I'd never seen hatchlings of that species - they look like they're wearing little cotton balls on their knees. :lol:


----------



## marianne13 (May 2, 2010)

Acontista sp, femelle adult





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

